# Do we burn threads to prevent fraying?



## Synthos (23 Jan 2006)

Or just to maintain proper appearance? If it has to do with appearance, does it matter if threads are on your FFO? (apart from cadpat shirt/pants/boots)

P.S. I did search for this but had no luck finding any satisfying answer


----------



## Gouki (23 Jan 2006)

Look sloppy if you have strings hanging off all over you .. shows poor attention to detail as well. Fraying is also a reason, you keep pulling threads out it's just going to keep bringing more. 

Although CFSAL brainwashed me to believe that if you have one thread hanging out you're a bag.. so I'll go with appearance for 1000 Alex.


----------



## Scoobie Newbie (23 Jan 2006)

I think burning of threads is mostly an appearence thing although I'm sure it also helps in preventing fraying.


----------



## Sig_Des (23 Jan 2006)

but beware...on my 3's in Kingston, we had a guy burn the threads on the sandcatchers of his pants hanging in the closet, just before inspection.

buddy turned around, stood at attention...Didn't realise his combats were on fire in the closet behind him... pretty funny, and the fire was promptly put out by Just A Sig OP, who ran into the room screaming.

Good job buddy, you save B7, and indeed, the free world from a certain destruction.

Moral of the story, make sure the flame is out before you turn away.


----------



## Arctic Acorn (24 Jan 2006)

Dear god...I had a guy in my section do that on PLQ. Dude had a huge hole in the a$$ of his cbt pants. 

If I ever see that guy I'll tell him he has a twin brother in Kingston...

 :dontpanic:


----------



## Proud Canadian (25 Jan 2006)

Burning threads on the old olive drabs worked fine. I think the cadpats require scissors as they go up and flames pretty quick. I will not forget last year trying to burn threads on a new set of cadpats in the office; those threads were like a fuse on dynamite and our staff watched as the crotch went up in flames.


----------



## 48Highlander (25 Jan 2006)

Also a note:  Never attempt to burn the bottom threads on a CF issue towel which happens to be hanging on the wall of a mod-tent  ;D  I had the privilidge of observing this mind-boggling display of stupidity from ground zero.  Not a fun sight.


----------



## armyvern (25 Jan 2006)

I speak from experience here:

*Never* attempt to burn a thread hanging on the sleeve of your *starched* and pressed DEU shirt hanging in your locker 10 minutes before the CFSAL Commandants inspection. Shirts tend to go "poof" unexpectedly and locker can (in my case did) catch fire!! CFSAL...a few change parades, essays and extras later, I finally had time to make my way to clothing stores Borden to buy a new shirt. 

Oy yoy yoy.


----------



## Scoobie Newbie (25 Jan 2006)

and here I thought you were going to cite a CANFORGEN stating we couldn't burn threads. ;D
j/k


----------



## keaster (25 Jan 2006)

i tried it on all my combats and it seemed to work for fine... it did have the fuse effect though but if you blow it out and push the melted thread against the seem it kinda disapears... though i did all of this very very carefully... took a couple of hours to get all 3 pairs done.


----------



## Infanteer101 (26 Jan 2006)

Synthos said:
			
		

> Or just to maintain proper appearance? If it has to do with appearance, does it matter if threads are on your FFO? (apart from cadpat shirt/pants/boots)
> 
> P.S. I did search for this but had no luck finding any satisfying answer



Apparently, CADPATs are resistant to fire, yup resistant until exposed to fire! I know a guy on my Basic Recce course a couple of years back who had this un-wavering conviction about the CADPATs and lets just say got hosed after an Arty Sim caught his Gucci pants in the middle of an ambush and well, lets just say he's bitter about it since...don't like to bring that story to his attention again (regardless of how funny it is to the rest of us). Moral of the story: If it's hangin' like you're growing a branch, snip it off and if that can't happen then use short bursts of flame, not let it continue for more than a second or two...a thread AIN'T the front end of a cigar. Advice: If you smoke or otherwise have a tendency to have one every now and again invest in a butane torch lighter (Colibri makes the best). A click of the flicker is all you need as the flame is more concentrated and controlled hence incinerating the s**t out of your thread, but be careful if you leave it on for more than a second or 2 the f***er will fire a hole right into you! Happy Burning!


----------



## Synthos (26 Jan 2006)

I think the key is to make sure the flame of your lighter is beside the surface of the pants, and the thread sticking into the base of the flame. If the flame is pointing into the cadpat you're asking for trouble


----------



## brin11 (26 Jan 2006)

Okay, I think you're all overanalyzing this just a little bit.  Click lighter, touch to thread, as the burning thread hits the main fabric smack with bottom of lighter to put it out and crush the burnt end.  Voila..


----------



## 48Highlander (26 Jan 2006)

brin11 said:
			
		

> Okay, I think you're all overanalyzing this just a little bit.  Click lighter, touch to thread, as the burning thread hits the main fabric smack with bottom of lighter to put it out and crush the burnt end.  Voila..



eh?

could you break that down into squads?


----------



## dutchie (26 Jan 2006)

48Highlander said:
			
		

> eh?
> 
> could you break that down into squads?



Squad 1: all that happens is - 
1-strike and grasp the Personal Ignition Device (ie - 'lighter') with the right hand in an over hand grip (left hand for you southpaws). 
simultaneously-
2-seize the material below the offending thread (OT) firmly with the index finger and thumb of the left hand (right hand for you southpaws).

Squad 2: 
1-with the thumb of the right hand (left for southpaws) rotate the striker of the PID towards the Butane Release Valve sharply, and press and hold the Butane Release Valve with the right thumb. A 2-5 cm flame should project out of the Nozzle. If it does not, conduct your IA and stoppage drills, which will be covered in Lesson 10.

Squad 3:
1-bring the flame towards the OT in a quick but steady manner, ensuring the OT is perpendicular to the main clothing, until the tip of the flame touches the end of the OT, igniting it.

2-with the right thumb (left for southpaws), release the Butane Release Valve, which will extinguish the flame. If a flame persists, conduct the drills for a runaway PID, which will be taught in Lesson 11.

3-watch the flame that is quickly burning up the OT and travelling towards the main clothing. When the flame is between .25-0 cm away from the main clothing, rotate the PID 90 degrees (1600 mils) so that the butt is pointed towards the OT.

4-place the butt of the PID on top of the flame of the OT, extinguishing it. Hold the PID there for a minimum of 0.5 seconds. Remove PID from the main material. The OT should no longer exist. If a flame persists, conduct the drills for a persistant flame, covered in Lesson 12 (similar to the drills for the Dance of the Flaming Arseholes).

5-If the OT is still visible, due to a faulty PID or ineffective combustion of the OT, repeat drill.

Squad 4:

1-Place PID back into right breast pocket or return to 'buddy'.


----------



## Sailing Instructor (27 Jan 2006)

Come now, we all should know that drill is broken into "movements" and "squads" are formations of personnel for drill training.  

Also note that NCDs are flame retardant, and you will only test your own retardancy by attempting to alight a fellow sailor's shirt upon your first wearing at the end of basic when they take away the CADPAT.  To wit, for those that would have been so inclined, the shirt will have a brown spot.


----------



## DropZone (1 Feb 2006)

Gentlemen,

Having trimmed more than a few threads in my day I can heartily recommend going to your local fabric store and buying some thread snips...about a Loonie  or so.

We do not "burn" threads in the factory.

Loose threads, on quality products are "tails" left after the termination of a row of stitiching. *Properly * built textile items will have the termination stopped with a back tack. No fraying should occur so thread trimming is mostly for appearance.

Kind Regards
Brian Kroon


----------



## Armymedic (1 Feb 2006)

I read through this entire topic and all I can think of to reply is this:

2% rule

If you are unsure what the 2% rule is, then press the little icon that sends me a pm and ask.

We remove loose threads for appearence sake. Whether you burn or clip them, is up to you.


----------



## q_1966 (1 Feb 2006)

I agree with vern on the shirt, although I did not burn down a locker, couple of years ago I was burning the fray on the button of the pocket on my CF Green, and my shirt pocket went brown/black, 
moral of the story: do not do it to light colored clothing , sissors are best for those shirts


----------



## chrisf (1 Feb 2006)

Sig_Des said:
			
		

> buddy turned around, stood at attention...Didn't realise his combats were on fire in the closet behind him... pretty funny, and the fire was promptly put out by Just A Sig OP, who ran into the room screaming.
> 
> Good job buddy, you save B7, and indeed, the free world from a certain destruction.



I wouldn't say screaming, but the words "That looks like fire... holy crap, that's fire!" may have been said.

The "pre-inspection mode" reaction that occured was priceless though... windows opened, air-freshener sprayed, pants replaced, windows closed, all as the staff was wallking down the hall...


----------



## Sig_Des (2 Feb 2006)

Just a Sig Op said:
			
		

> The "pre-inspection mode" reaction that occured was priceless though... windows opened, air-freshener sprayed, pants replaced, windows closed, all as the staff was wallking down the hall...



From what I remember, I heard.

"Hurry up and change pants....just SHUT UP and Change the Pants!!!"  and  "ROOM", and then "WTF have you guys been doing in here? and WHY is your window open"


----------



## chrisf (2 Feb 2006)

Dunno, I was more in "reaction" mode then "memory" mode, but the guy had at least two pairs of new pants thrown at him, plus he had his own extra pair out of the closed locker.


----------

